# Suche nach Deadly Premonition (XBox 360)



## Kaisan (22. Mai 2013)

Wie der Titel bereits sagt, befinde ich mich auf der Suche nach einem möglichst guten Angebot für eine gebrauchte Version von Deadly Premonition für die XBox 360. Wer eine Version verkaufen möchte, soll sich direkt hier im Thread oder per PN melden. Natürlich lassen sich Preise verhandeln - momentan strebe ich ungefähr einen Preis von 15-20 Euro an. Freue mich über jedes Angebot 

Kaisan


----------



## Bonkic (22. Mai 2013)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Wie der Titel bereits sagt, befinde ich mich auf der Suche nach einem möglichst guten Angebot für eine gebrauchte Version von Deadly Premonition für die XBox 360. Wer eine Version verkaufen möchte, soll sich direkt hier im Thread oder per PN melden. Natürlich lassen sich Preise verhandeln - momentan strebe ich ungefähr einen Preis von 15-20 Euro an. Freue mich über jedes Angebot
> 
> Kaisan


 

die uk-version gibts bei amazon für 19. 
warum bestellst du nicht einfach dort?


----------



## Kaisan (23. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die uk-version gibts bei amazon für 19.
> warum bestellst du nicht einfach dort?


 
Ups, habe den UK-Markt gänzlich außer Acht gelassen. Werde mir das Angebot auf Amazon mal anschauen.  Wer seine gebrauchte Version dennoch für <15 Euro verkaufen möchte, kann sich weiterhin hier im Thread oder per PN melden.


----------

